
Elon Musk Is Now Richer Than Mark Zuckerberg After Tesla Stock Split - kerng
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-now-richer-mark-160737138.html
======
sunstone
So now Musk doesn't need a rocket to get to Mars. He can just stack up his
money and climb there.

